# Rental offer content



## geekette (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it no longer required to put resort location in the subject line?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

rules havent changed as far as I know

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/announcement.php?f=46&a=32


----------



## geekette (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone moderate that area?

I ask because I have seen an increase in the number of posts that don't contain city or state.  Makes it difficult to ascertain whether you can use the offer, when you have no idea where it is.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

indeed there is  timeso2

click the little triangle in the bottom left hand corner to notify moderators of posts.


----------



## geekette (Aug 15, 2007)

I just sent several.  There are way too many for me to deal with, especially with the 60 second rule. 

Either it's going to be enforced for every post or it isn't.  I don't wanna be the cop, it's not my role.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 15, 2007)

geekette said:


> Does anyone moderate that area?
> 
> I ask because I have seen an increase in the number of posts that don't contain city or state.  Makes it difficult to ascertain whether you can use the offer, when you have no idea where it is.



If they don't put the dates, resort and location (the last can be in the body not the subject) they don't get many offers so who really gets hurt?  As it simplifies maintenance I'll add the dates to the subject at times. I just looked and there were about 6 or 8 without a resort name. I edited those in.  

I won't babysit the posts and have, and will, simply delete if they fail to follow the rules in a significant way.  Not showing the resort name or state is their problem.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with John. A number of us assist John in moderating that forum. 

The 45-day rule is an absolute rule that, if exceeded, will bring a fairly quick deletion of the ad from one of us. 

Most of the other rules are designed to assist the person placing the ad in getting responses and in assisting those looking at ads to decide whether they are interested. I often make minor modifications to the subject line and I don't automatically delete an ad that isn't 100% in compliance.


----------



## geekette (Aug 15, 2007)

So the idea of that forum is to serve the owner only, not to help the tug members to get a good deal (unless they happen to know where every resort is)?  

And the forum rules aren't really rules?  Unless a person runs afoul of them in a significant way or makes it harder for you to maintain?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

making a mountain out of a molehill here arent we?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 15, 2007)

geekette said:


> So the idea of that forum is to serve the owner only, not to help the tug members to get a good deal (unless they happen to know where every resort is)?
> 
> And the forum rules aren't really rules?  Unless a person runs afoul of them in a significant way or makes it harder for you to maintain?



I stand corrected on the location. It has been so long since I read the rules I didn't even realize it's in there. 

OK - so it's better to delete and thus lose maybe 10% of the offers because they lack the location in the subject or is it better to let the post stand and, if there is a question, let someone ask?  I would rather see a flawed offer than no offer but maybe thats just me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

It is pretty much a given that a certain percentage of people just flat out dont read instructions...or do so and choose to ignore them.

We do the best we can at correcting mistakes/problems as they are broght to light....noone is perfect.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 15, 2007)

Again I agree with John (and with Brian). 

Please give us (the moderators) a break. We volunteer our time to moderate that forum (and other forums) in an effort to serve all. That marvelous bargain you hope to find might well be the one that is only 90% compliant with the rules and that would have been deleted if we followed your suggestion. 

We are trying to serve all who are registered here - those who seek to find bargains as well as those who are trying to rent what they own.

My suggestion is that if you don't approve of ads that are not 100% compliant, simply skip them.


----------



## geekette (Aug 15, 2007)

That's fine, I was just asking if the rule was now gone.  If it's not going to be applied, it should be gone.  

I did not suggest ads be deleted that lacked this info.  Nor did I say I did not approve of ads that weren't compliant.  I asked, y'all answered.  I appreciate that.



> making a mountain out of a molehill here arent we?


Brian, you can choose to see it that way.  If that's how you want to treat people who ask questions, fine.


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 15, 2007)

geekette said:


> Is it no longer required to put resort location in the subject line?



Each one of the Ads you reported earlier are legally correct.

They each contain _Resort Name and/or Location, Date_ in the subject line.

It takes the Mods a lot of time to _click_ back and forth to discern whether or not rules are broken.  If the Mods do not edit something, it means we feel it is not a breach.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

geekette said:


> Brian, you can choose to see it that way.  If that's how you want to treat people who ask questions, fine.



I replied to your question originally and gave you the correct answer....my comment was in regards to your overly sarcastc other post and you know it.



> So the idea of that forum is to serve the owner only, not to help the tug members to get a good deal (unless they happen to know where every resort is)?
> 
> And the forum rules aren't really rules? Unless a person runs afoul of them in a significant way or makes it harder for you to maintain?



If you want to continue to split hairs....that post itself is in violation of the TUG rules regarding complaing about moderation publicly and should be removed.

Things arent always black and white.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 15, 2007)

geekette said:


> I was just asking if the rule was now gone.  If it's not going to be applied, it should be gone.


I strongly disagree with your suggestion. Encouraging those who post ads to include in the subject line the very information you seek makes it much easier for those looking for a bargain to find one.

Suggesting that we get rid of a rule that we don't enforce 100% of the time seems akin to eliminating speed limits on the highways since they aren't enforced 100%. In both cases, the purpose for the rule or law is a good one. Eliminating either one would not be good for anyone.


----------

